# Revista dos grandes eventos meteorológicos de 2007



## Brigantia (7 Jan 2008 às 23:12)

*Proponho que digam quais foram os episódios meteorológicos nacionais e estrangeiros que mais vos marcaram em 2007.*



Para mim o Tornado EF5 de Greensburg no Kansas em 2007-05-04 foi o evento meteorólogico que mais me marcou e impressinou em 2007. Recordo que 95% da cidade com 1500 habitantes desapareceu do mapa. Impressionou ainda, e apesar de ser sempre lamentável, o facto de só ter havido 9 mortos no meio daquela enorme catástofre.

Em termos nacionais o recente evento de neve em Bragança no dia 2007-12-18 também foi interessante apesar de não ser tão marcante como o anterior.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2008 às 23:50)

A nível internacional foi o nevão em Buenos Aires no dia 9 de Julho. Já não nevava por lá há décadas.

A nível nacional é mais difícil. Talvez as baixas temperatura em Novembro, com novos mínimos absolutos em várias localidades, e também o nevão do dia 18 de Dezembro.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2008 às 23:53)

Dan disse:


> A nível internacional foi o nevão em Buenos Aires no dia 9 de Julho. Já não nevava por lá há décadas.
> 
> A nível nacional é mais difícil. Talvez as baixas temperatura em Novembro, com novos mínimos absolutos em várias localidades, e também o nevão do dia 18 de Dezembro.



És um imitador Dan eu a nivel internacional tambem foi esse... 

A nivel nacional o granizo a a 20 de Abril em Oliveira de Frades Viseu e claro tambem a neve por cá no dia 28 de Janeiro de resto algumas trovoadas marcantes mas mais nada de especial.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2008 às 00:13)

Para mim o mais importante foi:

*Nacional*
O Verão de 2007





http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_verao_07.pdf



*Global:*
O degelo recorde do Ártico em Setembro (desde que há registos)


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 22:30)

Brigantia disse:


> *Proponho que digam quais foram os episódios meteorológicos nacionais e estrangeiros que mais vos marcaram em 2007.*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Para mim, não posso deixar de lembrar-me da Sexta-feira, 14 de Setembro, quando ao final da tarde e início da noite toda a zona a Norte e Nordeste do Alandroal ficou coberta de nuvens_ mammatus_; depois foi um "fugir" para dentro de casa que a trovoada não foi para menos ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2008 às 23:08)

Bom, a nível internacional foi a neve em Buenos Aires, no mínimo surpreendente pelos anos que não nevava em Buenos Aires. 

A nível nacional dois acontecimentos importantes a assinalar no Algarve: o 1º aconteceu a 25 de Agosto em pleno Agosto o Sotavento Algarvio foi afectado por chuvas fortes e trovoadas e onde se registou o record absoluto em termos de precipitação 54 mm em Faro em pleno Agosto, cerca de 59 mm quando em Agosto a média é de 4 mm logo foi aproximadamente 15 vezes mais, o 2º aconteceu a 2 de Outubro no Sotavento Algarvio entre Olhão e Vila Real de Santo António onde as inundações fizeram-se sentir de manhã e à tarde, nesse dia, registei uns impressionantes 71 mm.


----------



## ppereira (9 Jan 2008 às 11:04)

para mim tambem foi o nevão em Buenos Aires (para variar).

em portugal foi a neve no final de janeiro (embora não se compare com 2006) e, principalmente, o não-verão de 2007. este ultimo foi muito interessante, depois de estarem durante meses a prever o verão mais quente


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2008 às 14:25)

Vince disse:


> Para mim o mais importante foi:
> 
> *Global:*
> O degelo recorde do Ártico em Setembro (desde que há registos)



*Degelo no Árctico eleito como acontecimento meteorológico do ano no Canadá*

O degelo no Árctico em 2007 foi eleito como o acontecimento meteorológico mais marcante do ano no Canadá, anunciou hoje o Ministério canadiano do Ambiente. Todos os anos, desde 1995, o ministério publica uma lista com os dez fenómenos climáticos ou meteorológicos mais marcantes no Canadá. 
Este ano, o “desaparecimento” dos gelos no oceano Árctico “foi tão significativo que rapidamente foi classificado como o acontecimento meteorológico mais marcante”, explicou o ministério em comunicado. Em Setembro, os gelos não cobriam mais de quatro milhões de quilómetros quadrados de oceano Árctico, representando uma diminuição de 23 por cento em relação ao anterior recorde de 5,3 milhões de quilómetros quadrados, registado em 2005.
A superfície gelada que derreteu tem uma dimensão próxima da província canadiana de Ontário ou de um país como a África do Sul.
“Os canadianos vão lembrar-se de 2007 como o ano em que as alterações climáticas começaram a fazer-se sentir a sério no seu país”, salientou o ministério. Excepcionalmente, foi possível navegar durante cerca de cinco semanas em Agosto e Setembro na passagem Norte-Oeste, via marítima do arquipélago árctico que permite passar do Atlântico ao Pacífico. Ao longo dos 2300 quilómetros desta passagem, “só em 20 quilómetros havia gelo, em vez dos 400 quilómetros observados habitualmente”, o que permitiu a quase cem navios passar por esta via.

PUBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2008 às 23:37)

*ONU revela maiores catástrofes climáticas de 2007*

As catástrofes ligadas ao clima, como inundações, secas, tempestades e ondas de calor, fizeram mais vítimas no ano passado, principalmente na Ásia, de acordo com um relatório publicado nesta sexta-feira pelas Nações Unidas. As inundações, que representaram a grande maioria das catástrofes climáticas, mataram 8.382 pessoas em 2007, ou seja, muito mais que a média dos sete anos precedentes (5.407 mortes), indicou o Centro de pesquisa sobre epidemiologia dos desastres (Cred) da Universidade católica de Louvain (Bélgica).
As catástrofes naturais de qualquer tipo - climáticas, mas também terremotos, etc - fizeram no total 16.517 mortes no ano passado, menos que em 2006 (21.342 mortes). O número de pessoas atingidas, em contrapartida, aumentou consideravelmente, sendo quase 200 milhões contra 135 milhões em 2006, de acordo com o estudo anual do Cred. Sobre este total, a grande maioria (164 milhões) foi vítima de inundações, sendo metade na China durante as cheias dos meses de junho e julho, afirmou a diretora do Cred, Debarati Guha-Sapir. Entre 2000 e 2006, 95 milhões de pessoas foram atingidas em média por inundações.
Sem citar os efeitos da mudança climática, Guha-Sapir assinalou que os fenômenos meteorológicos matam cada vez mais: as tempestades provocaram 5.970 mortes no ano passado contra 3.127 em média desde o início da década. Este aumento de vítimas parece também estar ligado ao desenvolvimento sem planejamento nos grandes países emergentes da Ásia.
"Está diretamente relacionado com as políticas de desenvolvimento ou com a ausência delas", declarou. No futuro, "a China e a Índia vão certamente sofrer um aumento" das inundações, acrescentou. 
No ano passado, as 10 catástrofes mais mortíferas estavam ligadas ao clima, exceto uma: o tremor de terra de agosto no Peru (519 mortes). Bangladesh sofreu as duas catástrofes mais graves, com o ciclone Sidr em novembro (4.234 mortes) e as inundações do verão (1.110 mortes).
A Ásia, deste modo, foi de longe a área mais atingida pelas catástrofes. O continente sofreu oito dos dez acontecimentos mais graves, sendo os outros dois no Peru e na Hungria, que foi vítima de uma onda de calor que matou 500 pessoas. Os Estados Unidos sofreram o maior número de catástrofes naturais (22), na frente da China (20) e da Índia (18). 
Em relação à população, a Macedônia se encontra na ponta da lista, com uma onda de calor que matou ou afetou 49.000 pessoas em cada grupo de 100.000 habitantes.

AFP


----------

